

Windows 7 Is "Less of a Resource-hog" Than Vista - raganwald
http://www.pcworld.com/article/156647/windows_7_is_less_of_a_resourcehog_than_vista.html/

======
makecheck
What this really means is that the definition of "operating system" has been
lost. A computer's OS is supposed to _manage_ resources, and _control_ abuses.
Consumers don't understand that they should be demanding these features from
an OS vendor.

The fact that an OS is "less" of a hog isn't a feature, it only means that the
OS vendor is continuing to completely fail in its responsibility.

------
raganwald
They really have to work harder on their value proposition. This accelerates
the perception that Vista is a failure. I'm really amazed, usually reviews
like this are ghost-written by MSFT's PR folks. Have they lost complete
control of the reins?

